# [SOLVED] BSOD - KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR, STOP: 0x0000007A



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,
I am getting the above error on my main pc. I was playing DiRT and the machine just crashed no idea why!
I have run anti virus and malware checked nothing found Currently running chkdsk but I dunno what the issue actually is.

PC Spec
AMD Phenom II Hex core 1045t
H60 Corsair Water Cooling
8gb Corsair Dominator Memory
Gigabyte GA 785GMT mainboard
1.5TB Hard disk
GTX 460 785mb Palit

It only seems to do this with Dirt at the minute but concerned this is a windows / hardware eror rather than the game, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR, STOP: 0x0000007A*

Is the Dirt game compatible with Windows 7 64bit? Also can you post the games website so we can do some research?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR, STOP: 0x0000007A*

Bugcheck *0x7a* = kernel data from the page file could not be read into RAM.

Run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR, STOP: 0x0000007A*

Hi all, figured it out. DiRT can only run on four cores, Dirt and Windows 7 - Codemasters Forums

phew thought my HDD was on its way out then!


----------

